# I need help dealing with IBS-C!!



## Guest (Dec 22, 2000)

I've recently been diagnosed with IBS-C. It has been a real problem for me because I always get bloated after I eat the littlest thing (along with gas that I can't relieve). I am always in pain and am constantly afraid of eating. The doctor didn't give me any advice as far as foods to stay away from. Does anyone have the same conditon as me who has some food recipes to share (preferrably high calories since I've lost 30lbs), or any other helpful advice?


----------



## Guest (Jan 2, 2001)

Here are some ideas that might help. I have gotten my info from a nutritionist at Leap Allergy and from a cookbook entitled Eating for IBS by Heather Van Varous. These have worked for me and might not work for you, but I also lost 30 pounds 2 yrs ago at age 22 and know how devastating this is. I hope this helps.1. Determine the difference between insoluble and soluble fibers. Try to eat soluble fibers with each meal and be careful with insoluble. Never eat insoluble on an empty stomach. 2. Drink warm or luke warm water instead of cold. (It makes your stomach cramp up. 3. Avoid carbonated beverages. 4. Avoid coffee (decaf too). 5. Dairy can be a culprit. I have been on soy milk for two weeks and feel much better. 6. Cut out fat. Fat is a culprit for IBS. Saturated fat is bad while monounsaturated and polyunsaturated fats are better. Fat is found in margarine, lard, hard chocolate (use cocoa), egg yolks (use white)and fried foods. Use canola and olive oils if you must. 7. Avoid gas producing foods: cabbage, brussel sprouts, broccoli, yeast, cauliflower, etc. Do not eliminate these just be careful and eat in conjunction with soluble fibers. 8. Whole wheat and wheat bran need to be eaten carefully. 9. NO POPCORN, I now eat rice cakes with popcorn flavor. Corn is better if it is creamed. This is one thing I couldn't give up. 10. Be careful with raw veggies and fruits that are insoluble. Try to cook veggies and make sure not to ever eat them dry. Steam for moisture. 11. Avoid red meat (beef, pork) Stick to poultry (skinless white meat only) and fish if tolerable. (I can hardly stomach fish as it was what got me sick in the first place...contaminated lobster.) I was told to forget carbs, but have found that carbs: do not bother me, fuel my energy, and help keep me alive literally. I hope this helps. I have alot more where this came from, so if you have any questions, please don't hesitate to ask. I know I am not a doctor, but I have done so much research I feel like I am going to explode! My mission in my life is to help others with this IBS and will do anything I can. Have a great day!


----------



## Guest (Jan 4, 2001)

I feel that the previous reply was great!One more tip. Go to a site called www.eatwithoutfear.com. It's wonderful. There is some recipes and great great things to read! Also a book to buy by the author called Eating for IBS by Heather Van Vorous. I'm going to buy it!I have had IBS quite a bit of my life, I am 43 and in the past 3 years has gone from bad to worse. I found this site yesterday and I am feeling better today. This can be a pain in the rear way to have to eat to live, but is better than the attacks I get everyday! Let me know how you are doing, I hope this helps you.Chris


----------

